# Ghost mantis dying for no reason at all



## Joe (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey,

one of my L2 ghost mantids has just died and fallen to the ground. it seems perfectly normal. I also saw some black liquid coming out of its . does anyone have any clue on how it died? could it be too much humididty? all the other ghost mantids with it are fine except for this one.

Joe


----------



## Max (Jun 7, 2005)

Aw.......

Maybe It Was Bad Food Or Want Not......


----------



## DMJ (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah Max, I think you're right. Maybe you should buy some new food for your mantids before your others become infected. I had 3 of mine die off a few days ago but the rest are fine and eating now.


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2005)

Joe, I moved your post to the Health Issues Forum. I had a similar issue with a ghost mantis.


----------



## Joe (Jun 8, 2005)

Cool thanks rick  . srry i forgot obout this lol. they just went through 2 shipping trips, and theyr were really fat, could it have been knocked around too much? darn usps handling, they didn't even read the "Handle with care" sign!!!!

Joe


----------



## Ian (Jun 8, 2005)

lol Joe, you should be happy, royal mail cannot even deliver within a week of when they guarentee to!!!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## dino (Jun 25, 2005)

Hello,

Hmm. Not sure if it is the food though. Maybe the humidity. If mantids don't like the food they probably wouldn't eat it.


----------

